# Coming to the Dark Side!



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

The temps are dropping in Hell and it may just freeze over on Wednesday!

More to follow!


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah, it was like 108 here today, i want some cold here, well not cold, like 90's will be good


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

As a life long BD hater it pains me to admit that there is now a Merciar in the family quiver!

My son is going to off to college in a few weeks and I had just assumed I would send him with his old GT MTB. I mentioned it to him and he declared that only kids, mexicans and homeless people ride MTBs. He, like all the cool kids, needed a hipster bike! Having 6+ bikes myself, I did not feel I was one to judge his desire for something new.

I briefly considered modifying something I already had but decided against it. I considered getting a super cheap frame (new or used) and piecing something together. I basically only have a wheel set to throw at it so even that would ended up cost me a few hundred bucks.

Fortunately for me, I found a very typical BD buyer not too far away. I guy that's about 5' 10" with short arms that emailed BD and decided to buy a 60 cm Kilo TT Prout:

Before he ever opened the box he tried a similar size bike and the LBS and determined that the TT was too long. For some reason that I dare not question, he did not think he would be able to return it. He listed it on CL for $305 and I sent him an email offering $250. I show up to find a completely unopened box. Tape and staples intact.:thumbsup:

I open it just enough to do a quick look inside, hand him $250 cash and leave. According to the tracking number info, he has had it sitting in his house, unopened, since June 2010.

Strange!

My son is only 6' 1" so I may end up using a shorter stem but considering he is only 18 y/o, he can adapt. It is too damn hot to finish the assembly tonight but here is the shot as I pulled it out of the box.










I'll post a few more pics and do a ride report once I get it assembled.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Final Product! (minus brake cable)










I must say that for $250 I'm pretty satisfied. All the normal comments in regards to the bike and the build.

Saddle and pedals suck. Packing job was very good although there is one tiny blemish. The wheels may need to be tensioned. They are true but I think I heard some "pings" while riding. I only connected the front brake cable and the housing was twice as long as it need to be. When I removed the inline brake lever for the rear I found that there is a black sleeve on the center of the bars that does not extend to the tape. If I care, I will have to install a bell and some black electrical tape to cover it. The welds are decent but not great, blah,blah, blah.

I word of warning. If you want to run bigger tires than the 23s you will need to replace the brake caliper(s). These cheap Tektro brakes do not offer clearance to the top of the tire that you can get with better stuff. I have had this problem with many frames so it has more to do with the brakes than the frame. 

The gold chain and spoke nipples are a nice touch. I find it interesting that the bike has front and back rack mounts but no water bottle mounts.

As a campus beater it will be a great bike. If my son doesn't want to ride it fixed I will add the rear brake and get a freewheel. If he wants to keep it fixed I might put a fatter tire on the back. Not just to help with comfort but to make it so he does not need to pump the tires as often. 

I've only rode it a couple of miles and this is my first time riding fixed. Thus, I can't really comment on the ride quality or handling but I suspect it is fine.

Even at the $400 this bike sells for on the website, I would be satisfied.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to the BD side. Snicker.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice. That's a great deal.

I don't think you'd need to buy a freewheel though, does it not have a flip-flop hub?


----------

